
KODAKCoin cryptocurrency - kripy
https://www.kodak.com/kodakone/default.htm
======
thanatos_dem
This is really exciting to me.

I know a lot of folks will probably see this as an old company trying to catch
a ride on the cryptocurrency hype train, but to me this has always been the
dream of cryptocurrency; a new class of technology to help solve types of
problems previously very difficult to address, and it's awesome to see a >125
year old company taking a shot at adopting it for a novel use case (licensing
of and payment for photography).

I'd very much rather see more stories like this than more early stage ICOs
from alt coins made by a handful of people with unknown/dubious intentions.

------
bandrami
A note to the crypto fans: _this_ is what will actually be useful about
blockchain technology -- tying proof of transaction to something _that is
actually itself of value_.

~~~
rebuilder
What do you mean? I didn't see any details on how this will work on Kodak's
site.

~~~
eitland
"The KODAKOne image rights management platform will create an encrypted,
digital ledger of rights ownership for photographers to register both new and
archive work that they can then license within the platform."

~~~
rvdmei
Why do you need a block chain for this? The functionality can also be created
without this.

~~~
garyrob
With a blockchain, they could set things up such that the ownership data is
not owned or controlled by any one company. I'm not sure what Kodak would get
out of setting something like that up. But there doesn't seem to be another
reason they'd be using a blockchain, and they probably aren't just being
stupid.

~~~
rvdmei
This is just another attempt to get money from eager “investors” through an
ICO (according to Kodak it will be SEC regulated, I would be very surprised,
it would probably be the first)

------
cwkoss
How are they going to prevent nefarious people from doing a mad rush to upload
others' work, and then collecting royalties for IP that isn't theirs?

